# Chimney Liner Insulation



## Rockford (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought my fellow DIY'ers would enjoy this information. Fall and winter are upon us soon enough... don't forget about your chimney! :thumbsup:

Do I really need to insulate my chimney?

When installing a chimney liner, it is highly recommended to insulate the liner. The insulation helps ensure safety and efficiency for the stainless steel, flexible chimney liner. Insulation also reduces the risk of buildup of creosol (a constituent of creosote buildup that starts chimney fires) and helps the chimney stay cleaner longer.

You usually have two choices when insulating your liner.
You can use an insulation wrap blanket
or You can use an insulation pour down mixture


Hope this helps, Happy DIY'ng!


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

We use vermiculite mixed with a bit of cement to help stabalise the mix here for flues. Is that a similar type of mix to yours?


----------



## Rockford (Dec 29, 2011)

*Insulation*

Yes it is similar, it's vermiculite based


----------

